# Use an older UHF remote with hopper/Joey?



## Rhyno77 (Mar 19, 2012)

Probably a stupid question, but can is there any way to use a 32.0 (vip922) or 6.3 (vip622) remote with a Joey or do I just need to buy another 40.0 remote? One of my joeys is mirroring via composite to a tv on my patio.
Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

You should be able to link your 32.0 remote to the Joey. Some have been able to and some haven't. Your 6.3 will only work as an IR remote.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

My 622 remote for TV1 happily controlled my Hopper until I turned off IR in the Hopper menus. I was going back and forth between the 622 and 813 for comparison and kept finding menus changed on the 813 when I got back to it.


----------



## Rhyno77 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks James and n0qco. I got my old 922 remote up and running from outside. Nice that it keeps separate configs for each. This is about the cleanest hardware upgrade I've ever experienced.
Ryan


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Did you try to restore settings from the 922 remote?


----------

